# Christmas Rat



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK well since the Ballistic Bentley wasn't wholeheartedly accepted as an eligible custom for the Christmas Exchange, I went back to the Bobzilla Skool of Kustoms (think WyoTech, but *different*) and produced a Christmas Rat instead.





























-- Auto World Impala body & Ultra G chassis

-- Rodger Dodger Hot Wheels mountain motor (Mopar purists cringing I know)

-- RRR wheels & tars that look nice but will need a little *cough* truing tp run their best. But they look old school drag stripper so what the hey.

-- Some 1/24th scale model parts & decals, a little dab of black paint here & again round out the package. I liked the Hilltop Yellow so I just gave it a little coat of Future here & there to hold the decals down.

It's already in the box, so NO votes will not be counted! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Omg!*

I think I need to rethink my contribution to this christmas exchange!!! So far what I've seen is way above and beyond what I was thinking of doing!! Nice job Doba!!! Super nice!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doba,
Great build. Is that the Muscle version of a Rat Fink design? Does it stay in the track on turns?
:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Doba,
> Great build. Is that the Muscle version of a Rat Fink design? Does it stay in the track on turns?
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


You're right RR. Mold that man a helmet! Over the top :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's straight out of a "Cartoons" magazine!!! No helmet needed, got enough hair to soften the blow. Is that Hulk Hogan driving??? He's got his heart right, driving a yellow Bowtie!!! RM


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Doba that is way nice ! I'm with Slotter here ,I think I may have to rethink my t jet contribution ! Yikes !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh Yeah!

A Norse helmet...LOL. Whoops I blasphemed, didnt I? ...I meant to say a big wedge of Cheese.

Great build 'doba!!! Early birds like you really suck....makin' us tailend Charlies have to climb up to the bar.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That is insane COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Doba,

That is a A++++++++++++++++++ in my skool book! 

Bob...FAR OUT...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah , when and where are these due again?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I thought it was "Malibu" from "American Gladiators".
http://www.upw.com/images/Deron McBee.jpg
Very cool looking car, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Joez , he does look like Malibu !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks guys!

The car went around turns ok before muscle dude got on board -- didn't try it afterward but the next owner can check that out. :wave:

If anything -- just run it down the strip - hahaha :tongue:


Speaking of muscle dude -- I think he is Edge from WWE wrestling. There were some 3-packs of mini-figures at Toys-R-Us recently -- some were around $5 and some were on a clearance rack for $3. The $5 pack must be newer or something.

See them here

I got a great figure for this Joez pink '70 Monte Carlo I have planned . . .


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Doba,

Would that figure for the Pink Monte have black gloves with the fingers cut off? Just picked up a 3 pack of these guys tonight and I think we have the same guy? LOL

Don't worry you found it first but, mine may find its way into a Pink slot way down the road....way, way, way.....................down the road.

Bob...your little fun WWE guys Rock...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> OK well since the Ballistic Bentley wasn't wholeheartedly accepted as an eligible custom for the Christmas Exchange, I went back to the Bobzilla Skool of Kustoms (think WyoTech, but *different*) and produced a Christmas Rat instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have issues........
just kidding, thats sick!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*came back for a second look...*

doba,

Looked this cool rat up again....man this thing is still fun looking!  Like Randy said it is like right out of a CarToons magazine.

You don't have to say what is cool about this yellow Bel Air because, it is just obvious to the eyes. Wish I would have thought of this one. 

Bob...old Chevys look great...zilla


----------

